# Free CIBC Infitnate Aeroplan Renewal



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We decided to scrap our CIBC Aeroplan points card in favour of another product. It cost $170 year....$120 for the first card, $50 for the second.

We have already signed up for a different card so our CIBC card has been inactive.

I called yesterday to cancel the card since the renewal was fast approaching. When asked why, I said the card was too expensive and Aeroplan was very poor. 

The agent immediately offered to waive the $170. fee. I declined.

So if you have a this card, phone them up and say you want to cancel. That will be another $120. or more that you can spend somewhere else.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm curious if that's a more common thing now. We had a CIBC Aeroplan card a few years ago and they wouldn't wave the fee. We migrated to TD a few years back and got their Aeroplan card once they started offering it but they wouldn't wave their annual fee for it either even though they would for their other travel card. However, out the blue about a year ago, they started waving the annual fee for the Aeroplan card which was kind of nice. 
I'm curious if this is an industry wide thing of waving annual fees in an attempt to keep Aeroplan collectors from defecting to other products due to Air Canada ditching them in 2020'ish.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Don't know but I was not in the least bit interested. Either in the card or in Aeroplan. We are running our remaining points down and have switched to a card that is more lucrative for our circumstances.

My spouse asked me what we had at CIBC this week. It is incredible. We were a thirty five year customer. Mortgages, investments, RSP's, TFSA's, credit cards, the lot. We first became unhappy (we were Imperial pay for service clients) with the investment services. Then we took a look at MERS. Another unhappy situation. Then we looked at bank fees-in particular FX fees on foreign credit card purchases, ATM withdrawals, FX charges on US cheques, and the price of purchasing FX. It was all excessive compared to other products in the market place. 

At present the only thing we have is a no charge seniors chequeing account, a esavings acount that feeds it which is in turn fed from an EQ bank HISA , and a safe deposit box. We believe that we have saved thousands of dollars over the past five or six years by shopping the financial marketplace for better rates, better service, and better advice/better investment returns.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Yea we went through all our services when we retired. Eliminated all duplicates and got partner cards. Since then it has grown a bit because of purpose accounts. But still very lean!


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We now have an Aspire travel card. Two percent rebates against any travel categorized purchase. Logged in yesterday and saw how simple it is to cash points and have the monies applied to the account, or sent via cheque or cash card. So much easier than dealing with Aeroplan. We also have the Marriott Chase card for FX. It costs $100. but we always use the free one night Marriott each year plus we redeem the points from time to time. This card, based on our FX purchases, is perfect for us. 

We have considered the Westjet card with the free companion but we are not there yet. Most of our flights are to places like Toronto are one way. But, the breakeven is about two years because of the sign up incentives.


----------

